# Showing



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I have my first fair next weekend! I am so excited! I am taking 2 does. A nubian and a Lamancha. I have already posted my nubian but not my other girl. Here she is. She is 4 months old. How
Do you think she will do?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well since she's just been shaved, she is all hunched, but I think her top line and rump would look pretty good when she is standing pretty  Body capacity and rear leg angulation look pretty good. Her brisket looks a little odd to me, though, I'm not sure why. I would also like to see her a little more smoothly blended towards the front. I would like to see her set up after she gets over being shaved


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Front pasterns look good and the body capacity is exceptional. I agree. Her topline and rump would look better if she was set up pretty.  Good luck!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you! Yeah she was pretty mad about being shaved! I had to tie her legs so I could shave them. LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with showing!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you! When I stand her for the judge I know her legs have to be set back but do they also need to be set wider?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You just never really know how well a goat will do showing until you get there. You have to remember each judge is different and each show and class is different...sometimes you're showing against outstanding goats...not so outstanding goats...or average goats or a mix...it just depends. I think you have a pretty doeling there, but she does appear to have a roach back. Now maybe she's just standing like that? I don't know. You'll just have to show her and see how she does! :thumb:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

^^I agree. Also, listen to the judges comments when he goes through the the line up after he has placed everybody. That will help you understand where your goat is really good and where she is not so good.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok thanks! I just don't want to embarrass myself taking her. But this is just a local county fair. Also what do I wear? White pants and white shirt?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, and usually a black belt to top off the look. When she's loined I think she'll look amazing. Good Luck.!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I love lamanchas. Best of luck with her


----------

